# Welcome to CNC 101



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

First you need something to cut. In this case we have a 1 x 12 x 24 piece of glued up baltic birch from Menards on sale for less than $5.










Then we need something to make. Using Aspire we can resize some panels which are included in the clipart, and make a crescent moon with a couple round overlapping panels, saving the part we want (thanx MEBCWD). Text is added from the available fonts included with Aspire.










We save the file in our machine's code of choice, line it up, turn it on, and make some dust.










After it's cut we saw the connecting tabs off, pop our pieces out, do a little sanding and then finish as desired. Once the file is created and saved you can make as many as you want, and resize the model with a couple clicks of the mouse however you want. Here we made two separate cuts (less than $10 in material) and left one natural, used honey stain on the other, and then applied 3 coats of polyurethane.


















Now, if an old, dumb, stubborn retired truck driver who hates new electronic stuff can do this then just think what you smart people can do.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, John! That's one good thing about Aspire over something like Fusion 360 - scaling. You can scale in Fusion 360 but it's not as easy as Aspire. Also, text brings Fusion 360 to its knees if you get more than a few words.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks John...and David. Good info.
I would need a preface course, say CNC049 or something like that. :frown:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Aspire is easier than that darn Sketchup. IMO


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess I can check it out next week after we get back into the country (going to Louisiana for the weekend :surprise:>).

But it would just be killing time because I don't have room for a CNC in the first place. Bummer, huh?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I guess I can check it out next week after we get back into the country (going to Louisiana for the weekend :surprise:>).
> 
> But it would just be killing time because I don't have room for a CNC in the first place. Bummer, huh?


Are you getting anywhere near northwest LA? If so you can swing by and see an equally crowded shop while we're drinking a good cup of coffee!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Are you getting anywhere near northwest LA? If so you can swing by and see an equally crowded shop while we're drinking a good cup of coffee!


My wife's cousins are having a family gettogether to visit with their only living aunts (2). Somewhere near Coushatta Casino. I am putting my faith in the GPS! :grin:

Going here. They already have a crawfish boil planned for tomorrow night! :grin:

So, Houston to there via I-10 East. :frown:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I guess I can check it out next week after we get back into the country (going to Louisiana for the weekend :surprise:>).
> 
> But it would just be killing time because I don't have room for a CNC in the first place. Bummer, huh?


Wow, there's no question it looks busy in there Mike ! I seen a video where they raised and lowered a CNC router table from the ceiling as needed lol


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> My wife's cousins are having a family gettogether to visit with their only living aunts (2). Somewhere near Coushatta Casino. I am putting my faith in the GPS! :grin:
> 
> Going here. They already have a crawfish boil planned for tomorrow night! :grin:
> 
> So, Houston to there via I-10 East. :frown:


Ah, yes, that's only about 200 miles from our house. We won't even smell the crawfish cooking! But if you ever do get up to NW LA you'll have to stop by the house/shop.



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow, there's no question it looks busy in there Mike ! I seen a video where they raised and lowered a CNC router table from the ceiling as needed lol


Ours weighs about 600 pounds as it sits with everything on it so we probably don't want to hang ours from the ceiling. :nerd:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> Ah, yes, that's only about 200 miles from our house. We won't even smell the crawfish cooking! But if you ever do get up to NW LA you'll have to stop by the house/shop.


David, how far are you from Palestine, Tx? I would love to see your CNC in action.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

About 140 miles, Mike. A proverbial hop-skip-jump these days. I'd enjoy showing it to you. All I need is enough notice to have something ready to cut.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

difalkner said:


> About 140 miles, Mike. A proverbial hop-skip-jump these days. I'd enjoy showing it to you. All I need is enough notice to have something ready to cut.


We are going to Palestine next weekend to meet some family members and go to a concert Saturday night. That is why I was asking. I will have to give it some thought.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hook him, David!!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Resist, Mike. RESIST! Once you start playing with CNC you'll find it very addictive. I speak from my limited experience when I say, "My name is Oliver and I am becoming addicted to CNC." Oh, and just so you know, there's room in almost any shop for the little NextWave Piranha FX or LX (he added evilly.)

>


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, when I started the planning, (in my head), for my workshop, it included a cnc. Space and finances have pretty much eliminated that thought, (though not the desire). Reading your posts on how a regular guy (not an electronic genius) can learn to use one, and the results you have shown, have only made me wish I could include one. I have no problem with the learn by doing way of getting proficient. It's kinda how most of my proficientcies were gained. Maybe fate will smile on me, and I'll find a way (more the space limitations) to make room for one. It's kinda tough with a total of 12 1/2 feet by 15 feet. On the other hand I am having a blast building the work shop, used a router for the very first time last weekend. By the way, in your ending remarks "old, dumb, stubborn, retired, truck driver" stubborn is an assett, in my experience. I'm looking forward to seeing many more of your projects


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for this, John. As one who is seriously considering taking the plunge, it's a little less intimidating after reading this article.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> My wife's cousins are having a family gettogether to visit with their only living aunts (2). Somewhere near Coushatta Casino. I am putting my faith in the GPS! :grin:
> 
> Going here. They already have a crawfish boil planned for tomorrow night! :grin:
> 
> So, Houston to there via I-10 East. :frown:


Ah, what time's the boil? I can be there in about 13 hours.:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie,

I probably never will be at the stage where these other people make all the neat original stuff. In a nutshell, I just take files that have already been made by others (or come with Aspire) and use them in different ways. When I get in a jamb, which is often, others here usually have the answer. If there is such a thing as skill involved, it's in the designing and software part. All it takes is some imagination and the best software you can afford. Each time Aspire comes out with a new version it eliminates some steps that used to take more time and effort. And make friends with someone like MEBCWD --- many teeth gnashing hours will be saved. But once you have a project saved -- you can repeat it over and over with a couple mouse clicks, resize it, change text, and tweak the design - making what seems like personal custom pieces with minimal effort.

And .. it's kind of fun.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Ah, what time's the boil? I can be there in about 13 hours.:grin:


First came the shrimp. The crawfish is in the pot.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

artman60 said:


> John, when I started the planning, (in my head), for my workshop, it included a cnc. Space and finances have pretty much eliminated that thought, (though not the desire). Reading your posts on how a regular guy (not an electronic genius) can learn to use one, and the results you have shown, have only made me wish I could include one. I have no problem with the learn by doing way of getting proficient. It's kinda how most of my proficientcies were gained. Maybe fate will smile on me, and I'll find a way (more the space limitations) to make room for one. It's kinda tough with a total of 12 1/2 feet by 15 feet. On the other hand I am having a blast building the work shop, used a router for the very first time last weekend. By the way, in your ending remarks "old, dumb, stubborn, retired, truck driver" stubborn is an assett, in my experience. I'm looking forward to seeing many more of your projects


 Artie you can find room. We just built a new house and I went from a 16 x 18 to a 10x17 part of the 3 car garage. My nebula is on wheels. I got rid of my panel saw as it took up space and I don't build as many cabinets as I used to. I just got the wall built and the 220 ran so I am going to fire it back this weekend


----------

